# Bad IP address



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all ,

One our fellow TTOC members , Damien AKA : TTSPORT666 is currently abroad with work and is unable to login to the forum. He is getting the following information on the login page :

Information
You have been permanently banned from this board.

Please contact the Board Administrator for more information.

A ban has been issued on your IP address. 

Any thoughts ?

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Because of all of the spam we were getting admin hs e been banning a range of ip addresses. I'm guessing wherever he is accessing from is with the range :?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

he can hide ip for now using http://hidemyass.com/


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks guys , I will pass on to Damien.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've not heard back from Damien what his IP is but I unblocked a number he had posted from just in case we included any. I notice he seems to be on again but another issue came to light that may be the reason and may help others with this problem.

If you are using any internet protection software that protects you as you surf, then because the TT Forum's new server has an IP address which happens to be close to some other unsafe websites, it may have been included in a banned IP range.

The way to test for this is to disable your protection momentarily whilst you check access to http://ttforum.co.uk - if you now get access then you have found the problem.

You can often tell your software that the site is actually safe or often you can report the issue in order to get it corrected.

The issue came to light with a user of Malwarebytes and he has reported the issue so hopefully that will quickly be corrected.

It helps when checking these issues to report to us the exact error message so we know whether it's the forum sending you a blocked IP message or your own software.


----------



## muckyman1 (Oct 14, 2011)

I get the same message about being permanently banned and that a ban has been issued on my IP address.
I only get this when I try to access using my iphone, both on 3G and my home wifi.
Works fine with my PC.
Any ideas on how this can be fixed (either at my end or the forum side)?
ta
Michael


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What network are you on? On your phone goto Google and type "what is my IP" and let me know.


----------



## muckyman1 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm on vodafone. Google shows ip as 50.19.92.177
ta


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Try it now. If the same message shows up again at some point later, immediately find out the IP again. The trouble with mobiles is that the IP can change with location and connection. Usually home Wi-Fi is fixed. I've unbanned that one and I'll check it out in more detail later - it may have been a spam counter measure. Sorry you were caught out.


----------

